# Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken



## Pioneer94 (2. April 2009)

*Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde,

vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Warrock account mit Retail für mich zu verschenken.
Also wen jemand von euch seinen acc nicht mehr braucht könnte er ihn mir bitte schenken.


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW: Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*

Wieso sollte dir jemand einfach so ein Spiel im Wert von ~20€ schenken ...!?


----------



## Memphis11 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte dir jemand einfach so ein Spiel im Wert von ~20€ schenken ...!?



Wiso nicht  
Jeder dem es nicht zu blöd ist nach sowas zu fragen gehört belohnt


----------



## WiiKey (2. April 2009)

*AW: Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte dir jemand einfach so ein Spiel im Wert von ~20€ schenken ...!?


Na weil er sich doch extra dafür gestern angemeldet hat.


----------



## Pioneer94 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*



			
				WiiKey am 02.04.2009 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 02.04.2009 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vieleicht jemand der keine Lust mehr auf das game hat.


----------



## Pioneer94 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Warrock acc mit Retail für mich zu verschenken*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte dir jemand einfach so ein Spiel im Wert von ~20€ schenken ...!?


Ich will ja nicht das Spiel nur einen Account mit Retail das Spiel ist ja kostenlos.


----------

